# Filiermesser + Schärfer



## Dormero (18. Mai 2017)

Servus,

Bislang hab ich es immer so gehandhabt, dass ich den Fisch immer im ganzen verarbeitet habe.

Nun würde ich mich gerne im Filetieren probieren. Dafür fehlt mir aber noch das passende Messer! Ich habe es bereits mit einem meiner normalen Küchenmesser probiert, aber das war einfach zu stumpf...

Habt ihr Empfehlungen für mich? Gerne würde ich das Messer auch dauerhaft scharf haben, deshalb wäre ein passender Schleifstein o.ä. super!

Schon einmal vielen Dank.

Gruß,
Dormero 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andal (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Filiermesser + Schärfer*

Da muss man zuerst fragen, wie es mit deinen Fähigkeiten in Sachen schärfen und schleifen aussieht? Es hilft der beste Stein nichts, wenn man nicht damit umgehen kann.


----------



## Dormero (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Filiermesser + Schärfer*

Servus Andal,

danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Habe null Erfahrungen mit dem schärfen... Also wäre was Anfängerfreundliches sicher sinnvoll [emoji2] 

Gruß 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FranzJosef (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Filiermesser + Schärfer*

https://www.google.de/search?q=Vierseitiger+Diamantabziehstein&rlz=1C1VASU_enSE709SE709&oq=Vierseitiger+Diamantabziehstein&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i60l3.431j0j4&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Die sind das beste  P/L-Verhältnis. 


Alternativer "Messer-nur-Durchziehen": "Fiskars Messerschärfer" suchen.


----------



## Dormero (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Filiermesser + Schärfer*

Bin allerdings kein Grobmotoriker und vom Beruf Werkzeugmechaniker, also ein bisschen was trau ich mir da doch zu... Allerdings wäre was anfängerfreundliches sicher am besten! 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Filiermesser + Schärfer*

Einen Stein benutze ich erst dann, wenn das Messer schon komplett seinen Schnitt verloren hat, dass ist äußerst selten!
Wenn Scharten vorhanden sind, ist dies allerdings die einzige Chance so wieder einen Schnitt zu erlangen.
Ansonsten, wie auch beim Arbeiten mit dem Messer, wird es mit einem Wetzstahl geschärft!
Was dir sicher nicht gefallen wird, der Stahl (Dickron, Diamant) wird wohl teurer als das Messer sein!
Meiner hat sich nun aber nach ca. 40 Jahren amortisiert!

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Filiermesser + Schärfer*

Dann auf jeden Fall Finger weg von japanischen, einseitig geschliffenen "Sushimessern" und Wassersteinen. Das ist absolut nix für Einsteiger.

Mein Tipp aus Erfahrung: Ein Fischfiletiermesser von Dick aus der Ergogrip Serie und dazu einen Rapidsteel, ebenfalls von Dick. Wenn das Messer stumpf ist, gib es einem Fachmann für den Schliff. Alles andere erledigt der Abzug auf dem Rapidsteel. Der ist im Prinzip nichts anderes, als ein Wetzstahl, aber er ist absolut "idiotensicher"!


----------



## Franky (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Filiermesser + Schärfer*

Was Messer angeht, bin ich von diesen hier sehr angetan:
https://www.fischfilieren.de/product/66-festes-amp-flexibles-filetierset
Der Griff, egal ob schwarz oderblau,  ist super griffig, der Klingenstahl schnitthaltig - sowohl in der starren als auch flexiblen Ausführung.
Bei größeren Fischen bin ich eher ein Freund weniger flexibler Klingen, von daher ist dieses Set genau nach meine Nase!
Fürs "Schärfen" nehme ich einen Wetzstahl von Dick - wird ein Leben lang halten und kann auch andere Messer scharf halten:
http://www.grillranger.de/f-dick-wetzstahl-classic-oval-7598330.html
Zum Schleifen nehme ich nur ein idiotensicheres Set von Lanksy:
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B000B8L6LS/?smid=A3NI0F0WM98XKJ&tag=preisvergleich-idealode02-21&linkCode=asn&creative=6742&camp=1638&creativeASIN=B000B8L6LS&childASIN=B000B8L6LS&ascsubtag=YWtGLrjtNL3bKOng2l850Q
(Diamant hält auch "ewig" (bei mir seit 2008 im Dauereinsatz, ohne erkennbaren Verschleiß)
Dazu ein "Polisher", wie diesen Stein hier (1000er):
https://www.amazon.de/Lansky-Keramik-Abziehstein-extra-fein-Abbil/dp/B000B8L6MC/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1495111376

Achja - Videos über das "wie filiere ich einen Fisch?" gibts da auch zu Hauf:
https://www.fischfilieren.de/filetier-filme


----------



## renrök (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Filiermesser + Schärfer*

Schau dir mal diese Seite an:
http://messer-machen.de/schaerfen/schaerfen.html

Gibt viele Hinweise und Tipps sowie zahlreiche Videos.
So erkennt man recht schnell, ob einem das Selberschärfen liegt.

Ich habe mir dort ein Set gekauft und es nicht bereut.
Und Leo stand sogar per email mit Rat und Tat zur Seite.
Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Filiermesser + Schärfer*

[youtube1]my9QltOLzF0[/youtube1]


----------



## Waller Michel (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Filiermesser + Schärfer*

Hallo, also als Werkzeugmacher weißt du doch wenigstens schon mal was ein Schnittwinkel und ein Freiwinkel am Werkzeug  ( Messer ) ist,  natürlich kannst du von einem 40 Euro Messer in der Regel mehr erwarten, gerade was die Härte des Stahls angeht und den Schliff am Messer als in der Regel von einem 7,99 Euro Teil.  In den großen Angelkatalogen findest du da auf jeden Fall gutes Gerät. ..allerdings für einmal im Jahr ein Filet schneiden würde ich keine 40 Euro oder mehr hinblättern. ....mein Meinung. ..diese ganzen Messerschärfer sind zwar recht gut was den Winkel der Schneide angeht aber eigentlich nicht für den Profi gedacht weil man sich auch ganz schnell ne macke in die klinge reißen kann.  Gucke einfach bei den Metzgern die arbeiten immer mit dem Wetzstahl, damit wird der Grad an der Klinge der durch das schneiden entstanden ist wieder entgradet um mal in der Sprache der Metaller zu sprechen und nach etlichen hundert Arbeitsstunden bekommt das Messer dann vom Profi  ( Messerschleifer), einen neuen Anschliff. Ich persönlich jedenfalls, handhabe das so ,mein Messer hat schon einige Filets geschnitten und wurde bisher nur abgezogen noch niemals nachgeschliffen.

Lg Michael


----------



## Dormero (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Filiermesser + Schärfer*

Vielen Dank für eure super Antworten! Hab morgen endlich mal frei und Zeit mich mit den Vorschlägen auseinanderzusetzen! 

Echt top das Forum! Danke nochmal! 

Schönes Wochenende,
Dormero 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## feuer110 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Filiermesser + Schärfer*

Die Messer von Dick  kann  ich auch nur  empfehlen  hab das ganz lange  Felitiermesser was eigeigentlich garnicht nötig  ist .
Dick sagt dazu semiflexibel das ist es ganz bestimmt schön dünn genau das was wir Fischfans  brauchen - sieht nicht toll aus aber glänzt  durch seine Quwalität und ist bezahlbar . 
Toller sehr gut schleifbarer standhafter Stahl ! 
Zum schleifen wie der Thomas schon zeigte  nur die Steine nicht so V- gestellte  scheifscheiben - sie dir mal microskob aufnahmen vonen deren Schleifergebnissen an  dann weiste warum .
Und zum Abziehen  nen ikea ceramik Abzieher  - der ist günstig und kostete 4x weniger als von whf,von den rauen  Stahlabziehen halt ich aus o. g. Grund  garnix .
Das eizige was mich aber nie störte manko am Dick feletiermesser  ist die breite Spitze Notfalls noch nen kurzes Dick Ausbeinmesser mitbestellen .
Ich war damals immer der Meinung  gute scharfe leicht schleifbare Messer müssen  rosten können aber der kanns auch .


----------

